# Scott Addict R3 up for sale.



## JJMattox (Nov 26, 2011)

Scott Addict R3 with Full Rival kit. Size XXS (47) - RoadBikeREVIEW.Com

Scott Addict R3 size XXS (47) with full Rival kit up for sale. 

Just posted.


----------

